# Just a word of warning



## miley_take (Feb 25, 2009)

I nearly got into a bit of a situation today, which gave me a wake up call.
I've started going for a run in the afternoon, and mum being a mum suggested I take our young cattle dog with me, for her peace of mind and to burn off her energy. I scoffed at this idea thinking nothing would happen, but still took her advice. 
I was walking home, and there was a guy in the telephone box. He stopped doing what he was doing and I could feel him watching me. I kept walking, trying to look oblivious, but heard him following me. By now the dog's positioned herself between me and him and has tensed up. He then stopped and left me alone, but what I didn't realise is my younger sister had rounded the corner, she'd taken our other dog for a walk. She then told me when she caught up that he looked like he was going to follow me.

What I'm trying to say is, many different outcomes could have happened. What if I didn't have the dog and my sister had rounded that corner? What if he'd followed me home to my sister and myself? What if my sister had been ahead and got there first?

None of these had happened, but they where all possible. Just putting this out there as a word of warning to those who may be complacent like me, no matter how small your city/town is, there ARE weirdo's out there, just be careful.....

And yes, both parents have been notified of what has happened, I saw no sense in keeping this to myself as it happened close to home.


----------



## horto28 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes mate, i used to live in a small town and get hasseld all the time bashed for money and smokes pretty much anything, i now live in a larger city and havent had any trouble, maybe im a little bigger too but i have twin little sisters and the same thing has happened to them when we lived in a little township just out of town, needless to say i dont think that guy will be bothering many other people in the near future:evil:


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad you're okay but honestly... 5 minutes with you and they would be kicking you out! 

Sorry, bad joke... 

A few years back my sister was playing in the front yard of our house. Back then where we lived was one of the better suburbs in the area. Anyway, a man pulled up out the front and tried to call my sister over. Her knowing about stranger danger she kept her distance and asked what he wanted. He then asked if her parents were home which caused her to take a few more steps back (at this point she was well and truely away from him). 

He then started slurring and speaking inaudibly and naturally being only ten at the time she became confused and started to approach him to see if he was okay. It was at that point that my mother looked out the front window and seen what was happening. She proceeded to scream and ran outside. 

The stranger seen my mother and ran to grab my sister but luckily couldnt get a hold of her. He jumped back into his car, laughed at my parents and sped off.

All of this happened in a period of less then a minute in the quietest street in one of the best suburbs of the area. Middle of the day too.

Kids really need to be careful these days as there are alot of sick people in the world. Never EVER talk to strangers because even though 99.9% of them have good intentions theres always that 0.1% that are dangerous and all it takes is a few seconds... thats all.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 25, 2009)

Who is he em??? I'll get him for messing with my friend :evil:

I'll be more careful now though, after reading this.


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 25, 2009)

unfortunatly predetors are on the increase as the population grows so do the sickos and bad people nothing anybody can do about it tho except educate educate educate


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2009)

they are everywhere, so glad you ok. it could have been ALOT worse, trust me.


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. Something that seems to ward off a lot of people is a large dog (that likes to bark ), or a boyfriend that looks like he can do worse to them then whatever they could do to anyone else :lol:


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

as we discussed, get your self a nice big ol perentie to take walking, and keep the brown snake in your back pocket, just in case. that way if ya lizard heads for a tre you can still throw the brown snake.


----------



## Troyster (Feb 25, 2009)

There has recently been an incident out my way where a young girl was exercising in a park while listening to an ipod.Oblivious to her surroundings due to her concentrating on her activities and the ear plugs from the ipod in her ears, she was dragged into trees and sexually assaulted.

Its a chilling reminder of the sickos we share our community with but something that does happen and we all need to be aware of it especially young women.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, there are some sickos out there... 

But I don't have to worry - I got my Dad's genes and no one eager to take on a six-foot, wide shouldered girl who has a habit of picking up walking sticks  My suggestion would be to do the same - at the start of your walk, pick up a stick that's at least arms length. That, or carry a hunting knife on a belt. 

(I should mention I walk through Ipswich)


----------



## kakariki (Feb 25, 2009)

You're right Em. They are everywhere. I live in a small dot of a place that is only busy at holiday time. But we have a resident weirdo. He has been stalking me for near on 8 years now even though he has been warned by my partner, mates & the cops. I have pointed him out to my kids & have alerted the local community centre. He follows girls down the main street of a nearby "town" and has been warned by the whole male pub punters but still he persists. Trust NO-ONE! That is my advice. And if you have a dog, always take him/her with you when you go for a walk. So glad you are safe Em! xx


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 25, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Yeah, there are some sickos out there...
> 
> But I don't have to worry - I got my Dad's genes and no one eager to take on a six-foot, wide shouldered girl who has a habit of picking up walking sticks  My suggestion would be to do the same - at the start of your walk, pick up a stick that's at least arms length. That, or carry a hunting knife on a belt.



If i remember correctly, a recent study done proved that most people who carry a knife end up getting attacked with their own knife !!
Also if you did use a knife you end up being charged too !!

A stick yes....take the dog...and stay in places where theres always people around or in hearing distance


----------



## miley_take (Feb 25, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> If i remember correctly, a recent study done proved that most people who carry a knife end up getting attacked with their own knife !!
> Also if you did use a knife you end up being charged too !!
> 
> A stick yes....take the dog...and stay in places where theres always people around or in hearing distance


 
I am always taking the dog from now on, and I'm changing my running path. I also always make sure I am near a road and it's in full daylight. Stopped taking my iPod ages ago as well. Definately being more aware from now on.


----------



## itbites (Feb 25, 2009)

It's sad but true that there are more mentally disturbed people out there than we all think

Since I work in a field that involves talking to 1000's of people I have an inside view of

just how many there are around. 

It's shocking to say that a percentage of these callers exhibit pedophile tendencies...

And even sadder is that these numbers are on the increase of late. :evil:


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 25, 2009)

It's such a sad. sad world when one can't just go out for a walk without feeling like they're being followed/menaced!!!!!!
As a kid in England (a COUPLE of sleeps ago...ahem!!) I would go out at breakfast, and unless hungry for lunch, wouldn't return till tea............. no one worried. As a kid., I could go anywhaere I wanted as long as I stayed within whistle-distance of home (my dad would give the loudest whistles with two fingers between his teeth/lips!!!!! the entire area knew Bev was being summoned home!!!!!!

We would play for hours without a care............... stranger danger existed, but nowhere near what it is today............... my daughter reminisces about when she and a mate in the same street would go out for a couple of hours on their bikes, within certain parameters of a kilometre or so, but there was no worries, she would stay there, and felt safe............. she'd climb trees, etc....... but nowadays, her little girl of the same age isn't even allowed out the front gate!!!!!!! What a sad, sad sign of the times!!!!!!!!


............ KEEP THE DOG WITH YOU!!!!!!!! AND YELL A WARNING ABOUT THE DOG IF YOU FEEL CLOSELY THREATENED!!!!!!!!


----------



## ad (Feb 25, 2009)

Great to hear you are ok Emily,


----------



## Kersten (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Em, please no giving your mum heart attacks mmmmkay? :shock:

Jokes aside, I'm glad you're okay and that you didn't have to learn the hard way. When I first moved here I was a bit blase about personal security, since it was quieter than anywhere else I've lived and seeminly more "friendly" I didn't give too much thought to locking doors while I was home, walking at night etc. I do now though, after Kat. What I can't get over about this place though, even after what happened, is the amount of times you'll be driving through town at night and see young girls wandering about at all hours on their own or in groups of two in areas where there's really nowhere nearby you could run to for help if need be. Walking in well lit areas isn't much good if the only person on the road other than you is the one person you don't want to run into if you get my drift.


----------



## miley_take (Feb 25, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Hey Em, please no giving your mum heart attacks mmmmkay? :shock:
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm glad you're okay and that you didn't have to learn the hard way. When I first moved here I was a bit blase about personal security, since it was quieter than anywhere else I've lived and seeminly more "friendly" I didn't give too much thought to locking doors while I was home, walking at night etc. I do now though, after Kat. What I can't get over about this place though, even after what happened, is the amount of times you'll be driving through town at night and see young girls wandering about at all hours on their own or in groups of two in areas where there's really nowhere nearby you could run to for help if need be. Walking in well lit areas isn't much good if the only person on the road other than you is the one person you don't want to run into if you get my drift.


 

I try not to,but it's her natural defence! Yeah, I know, complete shock with Kat Daley


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 25, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> unfortunatly predetors are on the increase as the population grows so do the sickos and bad people nothing anybody can do about it tho except *educate educate educate*



Sorry to be the spelling police but I think its actually spelt 'castrate'


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 26, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I am always taking the dog from now on, and I'm changing my running path. I also always make sure I am near a road and it's in full daylight. Stopped taking my iPod ages ago as well. Definately being more aware from now on.



Well done ems, nice to see youve got a sensible head on those shoulders. To many sickos out and about these days & when they get caught they just get a smack on the hand.

*Tsubakai:*
Sorry to be the spelling police but I think its actually spelt 'castrate' 

LMAO....very good.:lol::lol:


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 26, 2009)

> If i remember correctly, a recent study done proved that most people who carry a knife end up getting attacked with their own knife !!
> Also if you did use a knife you end up being charged too !!


 
I'm not most people, and I'm aware of those "studies." I'm also fully aware of the rules regarding knives in QLD. I have a 'valid reason to carry one' as outlined by the Police comissioner, but that doesn't mean others will. 

It's good to see that people are offering their imput. 

And lol Note. That boy of yours if more vicious than any rabid pitbull :lol:


----------



## wicca4life7 (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember years ago when my mum was a police officer working in the child protection agency she was obsessed with stranger danger and it always annoyed me because id heard it a million times this was when i was about 7 now i understand and shes explained that there are litterally disturbed people like this everywhere.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Feb 26, 2009)

dogs are a great deterant if you dont have a dog keep some pepper spray with you..


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 26, 2009)

Good point about ipods being a distraction. When i was younger i read alot of true crime books and as a result am super aware reg my personal safety.

In one of the books it talked about how to reduce your chances of being selected as a victim.
The gist of it was that predators look for someone that appears weak or unlikely to put up much of a struggle.

So someone shuffeling along with head down, using mobile, texting or listening to ipod (distracted) is more likely to be targeted as opposed to someone who is walking with a purpose, has their head up, taking in their surroundings, and giving the impression that they are a person that wont come easily. 

In the predators mind this is someone who is more likely to see him, and put up more of a fight, make more noise and thus draw attention to what is going on, which he doesnt want.
He wants someone he can take easily and maybe by surprise to avoid a struggle or drawing attention to what is happening.

Not fool proof i know, but some good points to keep in mind.


----------



## jessb (Feb 26, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> unfortunatly predetors are on the increase as the population grows so do the sickos and bad people nothing anybody can do about it tho except educate educate educate


 

Actually, all studies show that as a society, we are as safe or safer now than ever. Rates of these kinds of crime are no higher than they have ever been (yes, that includes the "good ol' days") and you are far more likely to be harmed/assaulted/molested by a family member, close friend or acquaintance than by a stranger.

I'm not diminishing the importance of raising kids' awareness of 'stranger danger' and the necessity of teaching basic self-defence strategies to teenagers; but it needs to be seen in perspective and kids need to learn that danger does not only come from strangers, and that in a vast, vast majority of cases, a teenage girl walking down the street in a familiar neighbourhood will be completely safe.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 26, 2009)

So I'm in this phone box and I finish my call so I am about to walk down the street but there is this weird kid and their dog eyeballing me. I suspect they have friends around the corner waiting to mug me so I stop and go the other way.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Feb 26, 2009)

-Peter said:


> So I'm in this phone box and I finish my call so I am about to walk down the street but there is this weird kid and their dog eyeballing me. I suspect they have friends around the corner waiting to mug me so I stop and go the other way.


 
lmao ... two sides to every story.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 26, 2009)

-Peter said:


> So I'm in this phone box and I finish my call so I am about to walk down the street but there is this weird kid and their dog eyeballing me. I suspect they have friends around the corner waiting to mug me so I stop and go the other way.


 
easy to say when you're not the one most commonly targeted or in most danger. better to be safe than sorry, a good thread to start Em


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you know that nearly 60% of assults could be avoided if people didn't use their ipods while jogging? 
I found that fact rather disturbing as these days most joggers use ipods.


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 26, 2009)

Get a big snake, and then your snake can eat his snake


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 26, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> I'm not most people, and I'm aware of those "studies." I'm also fully aware of the rules regarding knives in QLD. I have a 'valid reason to carry one' as outlined by the Police comissioner, but that doesn't mean others will.
> 
> It's good to see that people are offering their imput.
> 
> And lol Note. That boy of yours if more vicious than any rabid pitbull :lol:


 

What is your valid reason? have always wondered what would be said if i got pulled over as my hunting/ butchering knifes live in my ute.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 26, 2009)

Brigsy said:


> What is your valid reason? have always wondered what would be said if i got pulled over as my hunting/ butchering knifes live in my ute.


 
Lol Do you live out in the bush? There are some pretty valid reasons if you do. If you're in the city though, watch it - the only reason you could have them is if you said you were a chef and they got loose from their box, or they're trade tools...


----------



## stripe (Feb 26, 2009)

it's crazy how many sicko's are out there. even people you know, they're the ones you have to look out for the most. they can manipulate kids into keeping it a secret, then it can go on for years with noone knowing.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 26, 2009)

Stroll around with a sawn off shotty slung over your your shoulder, I doubt you'll get much interest from any one that isn't in a blue uniform.


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 26, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Lol Do you live out in the bush? There are some pretty valid reasons if you do. If you're in the city though, watch it - the only reason you could have them is if you said you were a chef and they got loose from their box, or they're trade tools...


 
As an appprentice I once had my knives confiscated by a transit officer due to the fact I didn't have a lock on my toolbox whilst I was travelling home from TAFE on a train....


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 26, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> And lol Note. That boy of yours if more vicious than any rabid pitbull



XD.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 26, 2009)

It's like being stuck in a really bad cover of that old Angels/Chiffons/Martha and the Vandellas song.... :shock:


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 27, 2009)

jessb said:


> Actually, all studies show that as a society, we are as safe or safer now than ever. Rates of these kinds of crime are no higher than they have ever been (yes, that includes the "good ol' days") and you are far more likely to be harmed/assaulted/molested by a family member, close friend or acquaintance than by a stranger.
> 
> I'm not diminishing the importance of raising kids' awareness of 'stranger danger' and the necessity of teaching basic self-defence strategies to teenagers; but it needs to be seen in perspective and kids need to learn that danger does not only come from strangers, and that in a vast, vast majority of cases, a teenage girl walking down the street in a familiar neighbourhood will be completely safe.



Finally, a voice of reason amongst those of the screeching masses! 
We've heard from the child, paranoia ingrained, the parents (peeking nervously from behind curtains) and a phone sex 'operator' that says some people ask for fantasies involving underaged persons..... :shock: Gee, who woulda thunk it?!
Paedophiles, rapists and robbers have existed for many, many years. It's only now, with technology/internet etc that the media has chosen to bombard us with all the bollocks.
Some of us don't subscribe to that though. 
Personally, I prefer to educate my kids and encourage them to learn, travel and experience.
Pretty much as my folks did!

Best of all, we aren't being spoon-fed by the media, living on our knees, _cowed._...


----------



## cockney red (Feb 27, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Finally, a voice of reason amongst those of the screeching masses!
> We've heard from the child, paranoia ingrained, the parents (peeking nervously from behind curtains) and a phone sex 'operator' that says some people ask for fantasies involving underaged persons..... :shock: Gee, who woulda thunk it?!
> Paedophiles, rapists and robbers have existed for many, many years. It's only now, with technology/internet etc that the media has chosen to bombard us with all the bollocks.
> Some of us don't subscribe to that though.
> ...



You are a true Sage, Toon.:lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 27, 2009)

thank god your safe em.
Yeh there's some weirdos out n about.
I live in gosford so yeh lol.nothing like my nife for back up.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 27, 2009)

What if it was all in your head?


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 27, 2009)

cockney red said:


> You are a true Sage, Toon.:lol:



No, not at all. The true sages are in Chat  They have the answers to any question you pose...


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 27, 2009)

as i said dont be afiard of sicks and wierdos and thier ilk just educate the masses and yeah basic self defense would probably help back when i was in year 8 -10 we did free self defense courses at my school twice a week for two years thats was wicked


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a little story of mine that happened yesty..was told of a good spot to go herping around a reserve and also a pistol range was close by anyhow a few hours went by a few cars where parked around and i thought they where there for the pistol range (well i hope they where lol)

I got bored so i decided to ride my bike around the track in the reserve, i stopped to have a breather and looked up at this old fella looking at me still i didn't think much of it i thought he was sussing me out making sure i wasn't wrecking the reserve.

A few minutes went by i was still riding my bike and semi looking for herps once again i looked up and here he was walking into the reserve stll i didn't think much of this but was starting to wonder what this old fella is doing.

Once again a few more minutes went by i was bored still so i thought id try to look for more reptiles so i was looking under logs and stuff.

Then he started to walk over to where i was standing, so i quickly grabbed a branch and placed it next to my foot. He started to talk to me "hey hows it going" blah blah "good day to ride a bike" blah blah i didn't reply then dead set out of the blue he ask's me if i wanted a blow job (i had a hard time trying to word this but he said something a little different lol) at the time i was shocked with horror but also angry so i picked the branch up and started to chase him of he went running (it was quite funny watching him run) but while he was running i was yelling at him too see if others would hear or see me..he then jumped into his little car then i started to smash the side of his car attempting to get him out this was not to be.

But i managed to grab his number plate's just in case i needed them, i was still shocked by what had happen so i decided to call it a day and go home. Once home i told my sister and father i was soon told thats common ground where "homosexual's" meet.

So in all seriousness imagine if it was a little boy out there herping and this man came up to him ?? your not safe anywhere anymore


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 4, 2009)

well I would report the numberplate to the police ...just incase the guys crosses over and asks kids or worse ...sick sad world .....


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2009)

not cool hodges. shame you didnt catch him with the branch


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2009)

How old are you Hodges? If you are a young looking teen, then that is pretty creepy and a bit of a worry, but if you are a grown man, than I think kids are pretty safe. 

Loads of people seem to forget that homosexual doesn't equal paedophile!!! :?

btw someone trying to pick you up and offering sex doesn't give you the right to assault them and damage their car - if it did, most men who hang around singles bars would be in hospital! :lol:


----------



## itbites (Mar 4, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Finally, a voice of reason amongst those of the screeching masses!
> We've heard from the child, paranoia ingrained, the parents (peeking nervously from behind curtains) and a phone sex 'operator' that says some people ask for fantasies involving underaged persons..... :shock: Gee, who woulda thunk it?!
> Paedophiles, rapists and robbers have existed for many, many years. It's only now, with technology/internet etc that the media has chosen to bombard us with all the bollocks.
> Some of us don't subscribe to that though.
> ...


 

If you think that living in the days of denial where kiddies can travel around un-supervised is a safe way of living... I feel sorry for your kids! 
How arrogant/ignorant are you?! 
It's that sort of attitude that allows pedophiles easy access..
You are seriously deluded if you think it's safe for kids to wonder the streets alone
It's not a matter of being paranoid or hiding from life..it's a matter of being a responsible parent & looking out for your child's welfare! 
How careless!


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2009)

jessb said:


> How old are you Hodges? If you are a young looking teen, then that is pretty creepy and a bit of a worry, but if you are a grown man, than I think kids are pretty safe.
> 
> Loads of people seem to forget that homosexual doesn't equal paedophile!!! :?
> 
> btw someone trying to pick you up and offering sex doesn't give you the right to assault them and damage their car - if it did, most men who hang around singles bars would be in hospital! :lol:



18 soon..sorry im not an expert with homosexual's and paedophile's. So if im correct he was paedophile ??. 

Hence my decision to damage his car ill regard it as self defence ..


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2009)

itbites said:


> If you think that living in the days of denial where kiddies can travel around un-supervised is a safe way of living... I feel sorry for your kids!
> How arrogant/ignorant are you?!
> It's that sort of attitude that allows pedophiles easy access..
> You are seriously deluded if you think it's safe for kids to wonder the streets alone
> ...


 
If you read my original post, which toon was responding to, you would realise that kids are at no greater danger now than they ever were, and any danger they face is usually from within their own family or community group. 

I don't think tooninoz is suggesting that 5 year olds pop themselves on a plane and head off for an overseas trip, but rather that a sensible pre-teen/teenage girl going for a walk with her dog is, in general completely safe, and she is building important life skills and independence.


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2009)

hodges said:


> 18 soon..sorry im not an expert with homosexual's and paedophile's. So if im correct he was paedophile ??.
> 
> Hence my decision to damage his car ill regard it as self defence ..


 
Pretty straightforward really: 
Homosexual = sexually attracted to people of the same sex.
Paedophile = sexually attracted to children of the same or opposite sex.
Not too much room for confusion. 

At 18 you are an adult and legally allowed to have sex with anyone you want. The bloke saw a fit young man loitering around a gay pickup joint and probably thought his luck was in! 

If you were a 14 year old kid then I would be concerned about the man's motives, but as it is you effectively committed a gay bashing on an elderly man. How proud you must be. :?


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2009)

why bother


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 4, 2009)

He asked if you wanted head, by the sounds of it? Was he violent or aggressive in any way? Sounds to me like a simple "No, thank you." would have been quite adequate.

He couldn't have known you were seventeen. Sounds like you took it MORE than just "a bit too far".


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2009)

Why bother


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, and may I add, the legal age is 16. As soon as you're sixteen, you can choose to have sex with anyone you want who is also above the age of sixteen. So, either way, he would not have been considered a pedophile.

http://www.legalaid.qld.gov.au/Lega.../Your+relationships+and+family/Having+sex.htm


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2009)

why bother


----------



## Kersten (Mar 4, 2009)

In fact it doe matter if he knew you were 17 or not, if he truly thought you were older than that then he ISN'T a paedophile. It isn't stick up for paedophiles day, it's point out that you don't seem to know what a paedophile is day. It is a person who is sexually attracted to children. f you think someone is an adult and you're attracted to them, and it turns out the person is underage, that's a mistake - not a sickness.


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 4, 2009)

What, exactly, did he do wrong?


----------



## hodges (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your time..


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd really like to know what the aversion to homosexual males is! My best friend tells me some pretty sick stories of some of the things he's called; mainly because he's open about his sexuality. :|

((I find it freaking funny though that Lesbians and bi-sexual females are 'thumbs up' even by most of the bible-bashing white-trash you find.))

Homosexual - a person attracted to the same gender
Pedophile - a person attracted to people under the age of the state's outlined consent 

www.dictionary.com if you don't believe me. :?


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 4, 2009)

itbites said:


> If you think that living in the days of denial where kiddies can travel around un-supervised is a safe way of living... I feel sorry for your kids!
> How arrogant/ignorant are you?!
> It's that sort of attitude that allows pedophiles easy access..
> You are seriously deluded if you think it's safe for kids to wonder the streets alone
> ...



Thanks for the response. I really appreciate you taking the time to mash that together.

I have a 12yo boy and a 14yo girl and neither have been harmed by taking the time to explore some of the avenues of life. As Jess said, most incidents of sexual abuse occur from within the family (and I can provide evidence if it will help soothe your indignation?) and I can assure you that my children have in fact benefitted from the journey they have taken.

I don't supervise my kids when they ride their bikes. I trust them to do the right thing and to be aware of danger. My daughter attends a class twice a week that involves self defence and self awareness. My son attends a similar class, just as I did at Goju Ryu in Hornsby (NSW) many years ago. 

Deluded? No. I actually have children, and have a point of reference. The kids are happy, intelligent, and have seen a slice of life that you never will perhaps?
Best of all, _neither of them will end up in a grubby job chatting to paedophiles._


----------



## Kersten (Mar 4, 2009)

I do so love the way that people here can argue their point logically without attempting to score bogus points by trying to smear someone else's character. It's nice to see some maturity on display.


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Thanks for the response. I really appreciate you taking the time to mash that together.
> 
> I have a 12yo boy and a 14yo girl and neither have been harmed by taking the time to explore some of the avenues of life. As Jess said, most incidents of sexual abuse occur from within the family (and I can provide evidence if it will help soothe your indignation?) and I can assure you that my children have in fact benefitted from the journey they have taken.
> 
> ...


 
But won't _someone_ think of the children??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## licky (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds a bit like darra (livin there for 10yrs)
but they prolly wanna bash you then rob you..
but i feel for people in Inala


----------



## itbites (Mar 4, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Thanks for the response. I really appreciate you taking the time to mash that together.
> 
> I have a 12yo boy and a 14yo girl and neither have been harmed by taking the time to explore some of the avenues of life. As Jess said, most incidents of sexual abuse occur from within the family (and I can provide evidence if it will help soothe your indignation?) and I can assure you that my children have in fact benefitted from the journey they have taken.
> 
> ...


 


Any way you look at it toon  if you think that there aren't predators around just waiting for arrogant complacent parents you are deluded.
No matter what cheap shots you take at me it doesn't change the facts...
I think you should....grow up!!! 
& learn to spell all them big sophisticated words & you can't even spell LMFAO


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2009)

itbites said:


> & learn to spell all them big sophisticated words & you can't even spell LMFAO


 
Nothing over 4 syllables - no offence toon, but doesn't seem all that sophisticated to me...  And besides, I can't see any spelling errors... Can you please point them out, itbites?


----------



## FAY (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread is degenerating into bickering....


----------

